# Nina last night's stair exercise



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Just about 6 months. 

















































































She's starting to gain some definition and mass, is it too early for stair exercise? she's just about 6 months.

I hear that big ears and ears standing up is a no-no in her breed for show purposes, if i knew i'd have the flying nun as a pitbull, i think i would have had them cropped when she was younger. 









Not going to put her in any shows anyway, just wondering if that's true ( perhaps i'm a bit vain). Her tail is fine, just in that pick it's str8 up.

It's been 4 months now and I'm really starting to love this little creature, I didn't want to be so attatched, but it's so damn hard. Thanks for the memories my little Dumbo.
(her first night)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

LMAO @ the flying nun comment, I spit my juice!

Nina is so darn pretty my goodness, you do not post enough photos of her Oscar not cool!
And she looks awesome ......


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I know right, I had to poke him with a stick to get him to quit neglecting our needs! OMG she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOO CUTE! how much does she weight now? Shes got some thunder thighs goin on lol.. feel free to post more! 

And LMAO at the ears.. Ill bet she can hear Satallite fm/am channels lol!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm crazy for her ears - adorable


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

def a cutie! and the ears are to die for... Nina is getting so big!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love Nina's ears as is but just in case you haven't read this ...

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hwo much does she weigh in now?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Nina is wayyyy to freakin cute, I LOVE her ears, have you seen my bat eared girl Pheobe, look at my siggy pic, lol. I love dogs with crazy ears


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's looking beautiful!You definitely should post more pics of her!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks so much evry1, 2 weeks ago i weighed her at 24 lbs. but i would guess close to 30 lbs by now. she was an unwanted female runt, im here third owner. i will weigh her tonight because i feel i need to up her chow even more. we just got back from a long walk. 

her activity level is much higher now, according to some good stats provided by geithexe, i think i should be giving her 7-8% bodyweight. i will post up her weight and detailed info so i could get some feedback.

thanks for the sweet comments!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I love Nina's ears as is but just in case you haven't read this ...
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


wow i dint know about this !!!! awesome link.
Patch is unbelievable!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww she looks great. The pics were awesome


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is developing nice  Ears will lose her points, but they are not a disqualification. I run into a lady at occasional shows that has a female CH with straight up ears. She refuses to crop, but her dogs do fine regardless.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

massage the ears one finger on the pink side of the ear and the other on the backside of it and kinda rub together it "breaks" the cartlidge it will cause them to fall and fold where ever you do it did it with my co-owned mini pin.:woof:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I love action shot! awesome ears FTW!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> massage the ears one finger on the pink side of the ear and the other on the backside of it and kinda rub together it "breaks" the cartlidge it will cause them to fall and fold where ever you do it did it with my co-owned mini pin.:woof:


...wow, i will let you know, if it worked on a min pin ...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol cute dog..my dog runs up and down the stairs we play fetch so i can get rid of his termendous amount of energy that he has..nice pics


----------

